# Paragon (KoT)



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

Just finished building the Paragon It sounds incredible! It's going straight into my board for sure. The decal is a little misaligned, but oh well, I'm more worried about how it sounds, and that I can't complain about!


----------



## RT Custom (Jul 10, 2020)

That blue striped diodes ( I guess it's  1S1588) are N.O.S. vintage, ... or just fake ones ordered from aliexpress?
Btw. PCB looks fantastic!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

RT Custom said:


> That blue striped diodes ( I guess it's  1S1588) are N.O.S. vintage, ... or just fake ones ordered from aliexpress?
> Btw. PCB looks fantastic!



Thank you!

Those diodes are NOS 1S1588.


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 10, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

Pedal2222 said:


> very nice!



Thank you! Not quite at the same level of mastery as yours, but I'm quite happy with the results!


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 10, 2020)

I think it's great, also a good idea with the power cord plug (pcb).


----------



## Barry (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

Pedal2222 said:


> I think it's great, also a good idea with the power cord plug (pcb).



It's very convenient! I got the idea from someone else's build report recently, can't remember exactly who, sorry!


----------



## Pedal2222 (Jul 10, 2020)

I wish I had done it also that way, another new inspiration ... next time.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

To give credit where it's due: I believe this is where I first saw those power connectors:






						Paragon
					

Finally got this boxed up today, sounds great



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (Jul 10, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> To give credit where it's due: I believe this is where I first saw those power connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my Paragon and I got the idea from someone else here, found them on Amazon and there is a link to them in that thread the OP posted


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

Barry said:


> That's my Paragon and I got the idea from someone else here, found them on Amazon and there is a link to them in that thread the OP posted



Thanks, Barry!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 10, 2020)

I believe this is the original thread:






						Easy open enclosures?
					

Hey all,  I dunno about y'all, but the worst part about discovering a problem with a circuit after putting it into the enclosure is having to unsolder the %$#@& power jack. I've even thought about trying to use clips or something to easily release from the power jack.  Anyway, I noticed on this...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice build!  Decal looks fine to me.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

